# If your dog can dream it - soaring - pro plan commercial



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

go 2 you tube and watch this purina commercial - it may be a black lab pup - your V does the same thing !!!!!!! can also go to purina site - click videos - will find it there


----------

